# New Painting!



## Lisa B (Jan 21, 2008)

I don't know if you know but I paint, draw, write and all sorts of other creative shizzle as well as photography. 

This is my latest painting. I'm having to paint a load of new stuff as many of my paintings are being sold, which is really quite exciting


----------



## hyakuhei (Jan 21, 2008)

Interesting idea, I like it alot, shame about the flash reflection though


----------



## Lisa B (Jan 21, 2008)

Yeh, I couldn't take it without the flash though - it was dark


----------



## duncanp (Jan 26, 2008)

wow nice work...


this is not art xD


----------



## Lisa B (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks 

I just made these this week too:







I sold them 2 days later!

Im really pleased


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 1, 2008)

congrats on selling your work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lisa B (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks  I've sold quite a bit now. I always think its a bit naff but people love it. 

I think the best thing i ever did was charles bronson!


----------



## brileyphotog (Feb 22, 2008)

Charles Bronson was Chuck Norris before Chuck Norris was Chuck Norris. He is one bad dude!


----------



## Aga (Mar 17, 2008)

Interesting paintings!  Keep them coming  And congratulations on selling them, it feels really great, doesn't it?


----------

